# choosing a printing method for this design



## Omar jebreel (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi

i'm new in the screen printing business and never did a sublimation print before. 
i just got an order for printing this design for about 100 hoodies
so i need to know how to print this design on a red hoodie just like the following picture 

https://i.imgur.com/hCOdfOW.jpg


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I would do a screen print. Simulated process print. At least two grays, white, and black. 

I would recommend to the customer to not print over the pocket.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^^Yep, screen print as sim process. Don't print over the pocket. Looks like it would be a fairly easy print.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sublimation is an awesome method for printing already sewn apparel, but please be aware there can be small imperfections when printing over seams and under the arm area.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think dye sublimation would work on a red hoodie.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You just aint gonna print dye sub on a red hoodie.


----------

